# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Japanese firm invents household machine that turns plastic into oil

## ibaghdadi

This isn't fake!

YouTube - Man invents machine to convert plastic into oil

Natural question: How much electricity does it consume? I believe 1 liter of gasoline produces 10-20 kilowatts of electricity?

----------


## ibaghdadi

So... no one finds this interesting?

----------


## noxagol

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=plastic+oil

----------

